# Female snake names



## MrHappy (Dec 22, 2009)

I know this type of thread has been posted before.
I just got a new Atherton Jungle (female) for Chrissy and I need help with a name.
I don't like the 'pretty/sweet' names. 

Hit me with your ideas please.


----------



## thals (Dec 22, 2009)

A few of the more abstract ones I could think of: Athena, Absinthe, Banshee, Ember, Lillith, Nocturne, Willow.

Alternatively, skank, hussy or even tramp seem to have a nice ring to them...


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 22, 2009)

What about Sexy? Great name I think... maybe that's just me...


----------



## blakehose (Dec 22, 2009)

fat jesus


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 22, 2009)

Look at a map of the Atherton tablelands and see if any names of towns or land marks grab you.
I named my dogs Binda and Tezarli (different spelling) after towns in the area.


----------



## derekm (Dec 22, 2009)

If there is a movie, TV show or book that you really like, and you plan to have a number of reptiles, you could use names of the characters as a consistent theme. For example, I plan to use names from Terry Pratchett's Discworld series.


----------



## Claire (Dec 22, 2009)

oohhh i like sweet girly names 

i like angie
beth
rose
mouse
ruby
charlotte
lacey

lol il stop myself


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

Since you got her at Chrissy, why not call her Chrissy?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 22, 2009)

Tabetha or Stinky LOL


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 22, 2009)

its always interesting looking up greek/roman/pagan gods/goddess names. theyre so elegant and lush. ive typed them out so many times before i cant be bothered, but you should wiki some stuff, always interesting


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Tabetha or Stinky LOL


 As much as you want a tribute to you, Chrissy suits better


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 22, 2009)

Ishtar = 

Ishtar is a goddess of fertility, love, war, and sex[1] In the Babylonian pantheon, she "was the divine personification of the planet Venus"


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Blakehose. You can stop helping now. And take Claire with you.
I like the 'mystical/fantasy' names I guess. I like Angel because I think of a fallen angel but to others I guess it sounds cutesy. I think I like 'Fire' but I'm not sure yet.

Thanks for the help (most of you) 

I'm always keen to hear more suggestions.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I still think you should go with Sexy...


----------



## miss_aimee (Dec 22, 2009)

How about Medusa? She was a Greek monster, and her hair was made of snakes


----------



## Rickdejong (Dec 22, 2009)

i like to name my snakes after their first impressions. I.E my coastal, took a swing at me the day i got em, hence a grouchy impression, therefore oscar (oscar teh grouch) find a character that represents that impression


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 23, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> its always interesting looking up greek/roman/pagan gods/goddess names. theyre so elegant and lush. ive typed them out so many times before i cant be bothered, but you should wiki some stuff, always interesting


 
Thanks for the advice absinthe, but I've clicked on wiki and tried to search around but I don't know what I'm doing. Can anyone help?


----------



## Renagade (Dec 23, 2009)

malory


----------



## cloudy (Dec 23, 2009)

Kendra


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Bill


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 23, 2009)

although both of mine have names, they regularly get called 'sweetheart' or 'sweets' when I talk to them.


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, scrap Sexy...


**Ebony*

**Midnight*

**Winter*

**Summer*

**Sophia*

**Aura*

**Everlyn*

**Jeovanna*

**Ireland*

**Mariah*

**Jewel*

**Africa*

**Ivy*

**Diamond*

**Azurah*

**Shawna*

**Mist*

**Jennabell*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2009)

AJCP F1, nothing to fancy


----------



## learner74 (Dec 23, 2009)

derekm said:


> If there is a movie, TV show or book that you really like, and you plan to have a number of reptiles, you could use names of the characters as a consistent theme. For example, I plan to use names from Terry Pratchett's Discworld series.


i got my names from spongebob squarepants " Gary & Sandi"


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 23, 2009)

miss_aimee said:


> How about Medusa? She was a Greek monster, and her hair was made of snakes



lol i named my female olive medusa.....
my female jungle is named serenity........i dont have a name for my female woma yet....im waiting for my son to think of a name lol


----------



## Nagraj (Dec 23, 2009)

Bob


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Bill


 


Nagraj said:


> Bob


 
Thanks for the help you two.



Geckoman123 said:


> AJCP F1, nothing to fancy


 
It would have to be AJCP F2. AJCP F1's actual name is 'Flame'

The effort award has to go to AMY22. I like 'Sexy' and 'Midnight'

I think I've decided to go with 'Blaze'. Thanks everyone!


----------



## webcol (Dec 23, 2009)

I have had a mirembe and have a narobi


----------



## AMY22 (Dec 23, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> Thanks for the help you two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The effort was totally there, I failed, but I may convince someone else that Sexy is an awesome name for a snake in the future. And I’ve come up with some great names for any pets I should buy in the future. Yay!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 23, 2009)

personally i name all my animals after either food or alcohol ( 2 of my fav things)
so why not Tequila, or Midori or Kaluah or Passion Pop they seem like girly snake names


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 23, 2009)

AMY22 said:


> The effort was totally there, I failed, but I may convince someone else that Sexy is an awesome name for a snake in the future. And I’ve come up with some great names for any pets I should buy in the future. Yay!


 
I'm keeping Midnight and Sexy in the vault in case I get more reps (so it wasn't a total failure)


----------

